# Another Texan



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from another Texan!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Who ya be? I line in Bayou Vista.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> Who ya be? I line in Bayou Vista.


I am the guy who just ranted on 2cool about poor skiff etiquette...I really had to take a deep breath today (and a couple beers too). I have lived on the water for 25 plus years and today was simply mind blowing. What kinda boat you run scissor?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

just read that thread, Hmmmm...... Anyhow, I run a EC Glide. seafoam in color.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome from yet another Texan! I'm in central Texas.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks guys! On another note, it says my account is only 52 percent activated. It says I need to post a status to my profile? Married with 2 kids?


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Redfish203 said:


> I am the guy who just ranted on 2cool about poor skiff etiquette...I really had to take a deep breath today (and a couple beers too). I have lived on the water for 25 plus years and today was simply mind blowing. What kinda boat you run scissor?


Under what thread? I'd like to see if we've dealt w the same humans


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Redfish203 said:


> Thanks guys! On another note, it says my account is only 52 percent activated. It says I need to post a status to my profile? Married with 2 kids?


You should be able to follow the prompts the pop up gives you to complete your account. For the record you don't have to do any of it if you don't want to.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks Austin! Will, you have to look back through general fishing and find "tiller skiff in Carancahua"


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Redfish203 said:


> Thanks Austin! Will, you have to look back through general fishing and find "tiller skiff in Carancahua"


Welcome! I just read your post on 2cool! Its hard for us shallow minded people!


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Welcome! I just read your post on 2cool! Its hard for us shallow minded people!


Thanks GGW!

That whole deal was quite strange...


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Redfish203 said:


> Thanks Austin! Will, you have to look back through general fishing and find "tiller skiff in Carancahua"


Good read. Seems most folks fishing shallow these days disregard common sense but so goes the world.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ain't just fishing shallow or even just fishing anymore.
People are just becoming jerks period.
So many don't even bother to say thanks when they are shown common courtesy.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Roninrus1 said:


> Ain't just fishing shallow or even just fishing anymore.
> People are just becoming jerks period.
> So many don't even bother to say thanks when they are shown common courtesy.


You got it right Ronin...The funniest part was the guy who was surprised I have not been shot at...


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

Redfish203 said:


> You got it right Ronin...The funniest part was the guy who was surprised I have not been shot at...


I am in Sugar Land and have Mitzi 15. I did read the 2Cool thread. The guy thought Redfish203 was a friend and was coming to him. That Lostman is a cool boat and gets up shallow but rough on the passenger.
Joe


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

backcast said:


> I am in Sugar Land and have Mitzi 15. I did read the 2Cool thread. The guy thought Redfish203 was a friend and was coming to him. That Lostman is a cool boat and gets up shallow but rough on the passenger.
> Joe


That is what he said....I love my Lostmen! Never been in a Mitzi though.


----------

